# FF: Rena XP3 Canister! Wow!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes its true! You will get the canister for free if you buy the tubings, baskets, impeller, motor, rotor/shaft, spray bar, oulet/inlet pipes, O-rings.... for a low $99.99!

Filter is in perfect working condition! Runs Strong n Quiet! Your fish will Love it!

As a Bonus, if u contact me within the next 24 hrs, I will even include some media! Absolutely FREE! 

Dont miss this Awesome Deal! PM me Now!!! 



Note: Finance available. Contact me for details.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

and it begins...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

jkam said:


> and it begins...


This FF junk is goning to get outta control real quick...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's called inovative advertising!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

We need a rule against this.... It makes the free title useless....


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

stupid and annoying...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think John is trying to be funny. I agree that this needs to stop. This is not a used car lot.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

retarded, not funny


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

haha awesome!..lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I think John is trying to be funny. I agree that this needs to stop. This is not a used car lot.


Haaha! You really know me well!
Btw, I've learned this brilliant ''marketing strategy'' from a fellow BCA member!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

agreed, there needs to be a rule in place regarding FF titles


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

It was funny the first time


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

inovative advertising!


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

so annoying.......get a life......


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

rofl! Looks like I missed out on a lot in the last few weeks...now I need to find the source. LOL

EDIT: I found it...lol


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i agree this is getting annoying like put it up for sale if no one wants it no one wants it right......


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

For all the supporters out there... Thank you! 

And for all of those non-supporters (No matter who u are, Juniors or Seniors, u are equally important to this forum. We all have been Juniors, no?)... Dont bitch at me! If u wanna bark, bark at the one who started this marketing crap on this forum!

If these posts r pissing u off, thats too bad! As long as this is still allowed, you will see a lot more to come... 

Get my point? If u r smart enough, u shld!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JTang said:


> For all the supporters out there... Thank you!
> 
> As long as this is still allowed, you will see a lot more to come...
> 
> Get my point? If u r smart enough, u shld!


OK John. I was suspicious that it is just your strategy to get attention to the problem. I think there is more civilized way of addressing the problem


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> OK John. I was suspicious that it is just your strategy to get attention to the problem. I think there is more civilized way of addressing the problem


That will be totally up to the Mods. There isnt much we members can do, correct? We dont set rules...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> That will be totally up to the Mods. There isnt much we members can do, correct? We dont set rules...


heheheeh, Mod still on Victoria break, everyone need their holiday break so they are no exception.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to agree with the people that don't like this type of advertising and I appreciate that your drawing attention to it. The classified archives are filled with almost 3300 transactions that didn't need to advertise like this. If your sale is worth buying it should sell itself. If it isn't and you really want your item(s) to sell then you have to lower your price. That's how over three thousand deals have been made here and that's the way it should stay.


----------



## Dunbar_Painting (Aug 8, 2010)

JTang said:


> That will be totally up to the Mods. There isnt much we members can do, correct? We dont set rules...


It is pretty ridiculous that your excuse for using this lame advertising idea is that it is allowed, and so you can't stop yourself.

Really?
REALLY?

You do not have the power over your mind to stop yourself from posting a FF title because you are allowed to?

That is pretty much the LAMEST excuse I have ever seen... in fact it does not even make sense....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Dunbar_Painting said:


> It is pretty ridiculous that your excuse for using this lame advertising idea is that it is allowed, and so you can't stop yourself.
> 
> Really?
> REALLY?
> ...


Dude, chill. He was using this thread to make a point.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Whether or not this is in good form, neither is using a classified add of any kind for debate. That is definitely against the rules. There is a proper thread started for this debate already.
Cheers!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the patience, the mod team is looking into this issue and will soon have a resolution.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Dude, chill. He was using this thread to make a point.


Good! You are one of the many smart ones on this forum...

Also thx Mods for lookin into this issue!

And BUMP for a Crazy deal! Haaha! Jk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

See NEW NOT FOR FREE rule!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-site-rule-ff-ads-not-free-will-closed-16376/


----------

